# 58 pounds 11 ounces, Alum creek hog!



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

I was out on the boat tonight shooting commons when all of a sudden I see the biggest grass carp I've ever seen! She was just shy of the state record for bowfishing. What a great memory I'll always have!

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

I read the thread title and my BH clenched a little bit.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Core_d said:


> I read the thread title and my BH clenched a little bit.



Haha mine did lifting it into my boat. I had to bear hug it and fall back into the boat


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! That thing looks as big around as you are! Nice job and some PreparationH might help you tonight!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Core_d said:


> I read the thread title and my BH clenched a little bit.


LOL...yeah, I was wondering what it could be when I saw the title. Hahaha...awesome fish!


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

Yea. Great fish. Im curious, what was the length of his tail from top to bottom? I seen one, had to be a foot.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

I'm not sure, I didn't get the measure on it. I know it was over 4 feet. I'm 5' 9" for comparison 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow awesome there are monsters in that lake and you got one. Nice job.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What do you do with them after you shoot them? Fertilize your garden?

Nice fish by the way!


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Great catch. It appears to be much longer than the boat width in second pic. And yea, what did u do with it? Eat?


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Did it put any fight after being tagged?


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

I tossed it in a local farmers field (with permission) and yea it was a great fight! I chased her around for atleast 5 minutes with the trolling motor until she finally got tired 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Birdddog (May 30, 2014)

Nice one!!! I talked to you and your buddy when you slipped into the cove and asked about the carp. Right after you left, the carp where everywhere. Congrats!!


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> I tossed it in a local farmers field (with permission) and yea it was a great fight! I chased her around for atleast 5 minutes with the trolling motor until she* finally got tired*
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Come on thats funny right !?!?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Awesome fish! The outdoor writers of ohio do not have a record for grass carp for bowfishing.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I saw one at Hoover about 3/4 that size dead and I thought that was huge.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great fish & good job landing her !!! Did you need a back up shot to get her in ?? 
My son got one last weekend over there that was right at 50 lbs & it was massive. We see a few every year, but that's the first one of any size out of there for us.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

T-180 said:


> Great fish & good job landing her !!! Did you need a back up shot to get her in ??
> 
> My son got one last weekend over there that was right at 50 lbs & it was massive. We see a few every year, but that's the first one of any size out of there for us.



If we had another bow in the boat I could have definitely used another arrow in her but we didn't so I just worked her until she gave up. Do you have a pic of the 50 pounder?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

geoffoquinn said:


> I saw one at Hoover about 3/4 that size dead and I thought that was huge.



Was it over by oxbow? I saw a dead one that was nice 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The pic is over in the bowfishing sub forum, but the pic doesn't do it justice. The girth on the thing was amazing. Wish I could get one like that !!


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

I thought it was going to be Musky. Carp just don't excite me and hope you wipe them out!


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Spillway said:


> I thought it was going to be Musky. Carp just don't excite me and hope you wipe them out!



I'm working on cleaning up the waters  lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow - what a fish and a huge victory just getting that beast in the boat. Great job.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Snyd said:


> Wow - what a fish and a huge victory just getting that beast in the boat. Great job.



Thanks! I was very easy with it, when she wanted to take off running like crazy I let her. I didn't horse that fish one bit. I let it do all the work. When it stopped running I would very easily pull it in until I felt it taking off again. I did that probably 10-15 times until she wore herself out. By time she got to the side of the boat there was no fight left in her 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> Was it over by oxbow? I saw a dead one that was nice
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Shhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Spillway said:


> I thought it was going to be Musky. Carp just don't excite me and hope you wipe them out!


I'm fine with everything in this thread, except this comment and the OP's reply to it. 

As a guy that enjoys carp fishing (like millions of other americans) bowfishing doesn't bother me as its legal and your choice to do so. However, to state that you have no interest in a certain species of fish and hope they are "wiped out" is a bit much. So if you had it your way, guys like me would no longer be able to fish for a species we really enjoy to catch? That seems a little selfish. 

Save the invasive species comments, common carp and grass carp aren't hurting anything, they haven't in the 150+ years they have been here. Asian carp on the other hand (not even that closely related to common carp) are invading the Ohio and making their way up the tribs. Now there is a fish we all could stand seeing "wiped out", before they are all we have left. 

To the OP, congrats on a trophy fish. I don't mean to start an argument in this thread and hope that doesn't happen. Just perhaps when making comments show a little respect for other sportsman. I'll never understand why someone would want to bowfish, I assume you'll never understand why someone would want to fish for carp. The good thing is though that we can both do what we enjoy as there are plenty to go around, as long as people don't have a "kill them all" attitude towards them. 

If the ODNR knew the objective of bowfishers was to wipe out a species, they would quickly regulate the crap out of it, I'm sure.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

JimmyMac said:


> I'm fine with everything in this thread, except this comment and the OP's reply to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to carp fish to especially on light tackle. I bowfish for a hobby and there's so many carp that I don't think it's possible to wipe out the species 





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I knew alum had a good carp population but never realized how many until this season since I've had a boat to use. They are packed in every cove. It could do the lake good to get some of those 10lb and under fish out.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> I like to carp fish to especially on light tackle. I bowfish for a hobby and there's so many carp that I don't think it's possible to wipe out the species
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll never have enough arrows or rope to wipe out the carp population. You'll never be able to take the "crap" out of carp. But the good side is, you'll have fertilizer forever!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

JimmyMac said:


> .
> 
> 
> If the ODNR knew the objective of bowfishers was to wipe out a species, they would quickly regulate the crap out of it, I'm sure.


I don't think they would regulate it, I think the ODNR would give them a medal if they could actually eliminate carp from a body of water by bowfishing and drive them in limo's with a police escort to next lake to start all over again.

I don't think there should be any fear of anyone eliminating carp from a body of water by bowfishing, we tried , can't be done.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Lundy said:


> I don't think they would regulate it, I think the ODNR would give them a medal if they could actually eliminate carp from a body of water by bowfishing and drive them in limo's with a police escort to next lake to start all over again.
> 
> I don't think there should be any fear of anyone eliminating carp from a body of water by bowfishing, we tried , can't be done.


Exactly Lundy !! The ODNR would love to see them eliminated completely, but that will never happen as they reproduce like rats on roids.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

T-180 said:


> Exactly Lundy !! The ODNR would love to see them eliminated completely, but that will never happen as they reproduce like rats on roids.


It would be a shame if they really felt like that. Carp fishing is a multi billion dollar a year buiseness in the UK. It gets more and more popular every year in the US.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

They belong in Europe, not here & the number of carp fisherman is a drop in the bucket compared to ones fishing for other species. I enjoy catching some every year, but I also realize their impact.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice catch there!


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Putty said:


> Nice catch there!



Thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

